# Spraying wd40 on reels?



## lukec (Apr 16, 2008)

About every 3 or 4 trips I give all my reels a good spraying with wd40 or cbc or similar all over as I have read this is the right thing to do. I always feel funny about getting it on the braid on the spool. Does anybody know if there is any adverse effects caused by doing this such as decreased life/lower breaking strain etc?? or should I be removing the spool before spraying? I guess then the spool may corrode? This is always done after a thorough rinsing with fresh water then letting dry. I leave the wd on till I am ready to use the reel next time then wipe it off. Any thoughts??


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Don't use wd40 unless the reel is seized up.

Always sponge your reels and rods with warm to hot water (no soap,warm water will wash away the salt) allow to dry. Use a natural lanolin based spray every so often. Use Daiwa oil to lubricate moving parts.Always store with the drag lose.

Don't think lanolin has any major affect on the line, but it doesnt hurt to take the spool off and give a squirt under the spool. Wipe away excess oil.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Agree with Paul and suggest steer away from WD40 or CRC as they are solvents and will gradually remove grease

Inox, Lanox, or other lanoline sprays are good and don't effect your line or any greases in reel


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

INOX I have found to work for me.... haven't siezed a reel yet!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

yep Luke , i am with Paul and Richo , in fact i have let my stock of wd40 run out and replaced it with inox and lanox , inox to free sticky parts and lanox for an overall spray as its lanoline based and leaves a thin layer of lanoline it dosnt hurt your lines , but wouldnt hurt to remove them


----------



## lukec (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys, lanox it is. I'll stop using wd. sponging on warm water is a good idea also Paul. I usually give them a light rinse in cold in the shower.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

WD40 and CRC are no no INOX or LANOX are alright have heard though that over time LANOX can leave a gummy residue (Dont know how true). I have been using another product from CRC called Tackle Guard 
http://www.crcind.com.au/catalogue.nsf/ ... enDocument 








As stated by others always wash reels with warm soapy water.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Agree with responses above - no WD40. Inox is good, or use SaltAway http://www.salt-away.com.au/pro1.asp. I'm now using SaltAway to spray on my gear (reel, rod, lures, jigheads, etc) after a session on the salt. Quick. Easy. Safe on braid, etc. Doesn't need to be sprayed or rinsed with fresh water first.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> yep Luke , i am with Paul and Richo , in fact i have let my stock of wd40 run out and replaced it with inox and lanox


No WD40 here, either.
If you prefer - put some spray on a small piece of tissue or light cloth and wipe over the reel, avoiding the line.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I too inox my lures...reels...


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i dont us wd 40 either ...... even though wd40 IS mostly FISH OIL based .

craig


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

craig51063 said:


> i dont us wd 40 either ...... even though wd40 IS mostly FISH OIL based .
> 
> craig


wtf :lol: :lol:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

blaggon said:


> craig51063 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont us wd 40 either ...... even though wd40 IS mostly FISH OIL based .
> ...


YEP i read an interesting report on how it was developed back in the 40s or 50s BUT it consists of mostly fish oil ??????

il try and post the report

craig


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Did a google search and at the botom of one of the wd40 pages it says

contary to popular belief wd40 does NOT contain fish oil ??????

so there you go ........... im so confused

craig


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

its quite possible way back then that wd40 did contain some fish oil.. but now in its 40th formula it is apparently made up of..

WD-40's main ingredients, according to U.S. Material Safety Data Sheet information, are:
* 50%: Stoddard solvent (i.e., mineral spirits -- primarily hexane, somewhat similar to kerosene)
* 25%: Liquified petroleum gas (presumably as a propellant; carbon dioxide is now used instead to reduce WD-40's considerable flammability)
* 15+%: Mineral oil (light lubricating oil)
* 10-%: Inert ingredients

good for displacing water but not so good on the lubrication  
inox is my choice on reels and lanox on metal yak parts ( tends to leave too much residue behind when used on reels )


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

My mate sprayed his Millionaire ( Daiwa ) once with it and after a while he was getting metal shavings falling out of his reel :shock: :shock: after several return trips to the shop they realised what he'd done and told him to put the can down :? :?


----------



## lovefishin (Sep 8, 2008)

Tackle guard is very good.... highly recommend it, easy to use to


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Used to use WD40 with no reel problems and no line deterioration, didn't seem to put the fish off either. But... after this post went out and bought two cans of Inox just to be safe. I had a great summer on Bream and whiting so if i don't catch as many fish with the Inox i will blame it and go back to WD40 as a better fish attractant.


----------



## tobes (Jul 8, 2008)

inox after every trip


----------

